# My Husband Died A Year And Two Days Ago



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 25, 2019)

He made his transition two days before Christmas.  We don't celebrate Christmas (being Muslims) but getting the programs printed up in a hurry was a challenge because of the holiday.  It was a blessing that he was personal friends and did a lot of business with a print shop owner who is also a neighbor.  He should have been buried the next day but we waited until close family members in the southern states could get here.  I can't believe how fast the time went by. I've kept myself busy, introduced new activities into my life that I enjoy, made some new friends so I'm going to be alright. I feel my faith, family and friends have been key elements in managing the grieving process.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I feel my faith, family and friends have been key elements in managing the grieving process.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 25, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Thinking of you, with caring, and extra this week.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> He made his transition two days before Christmas.  We don't celebrate Christmas (being Muslims) but getting the programs printed up in a hurry was a challenge because of the holiday.  It was a blessing that he was personal friends and did a lot of business with a print shop owner who is also a neighbor.  He should have been buried the next day but we waited until close family members in the southern states could get here.  I can't believe how fast the time went by. I've kept myself busy, introduced new activities into my life that I enjoy, made some new friends so I'm going to be alright. I feel my faith, family and friends have been key elements in managing the grieving process.


Glad to hear you're taking care of yourself and getting along well.
((( Diva )))
❤


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Glad to hear you're taking care of yourself and getting along well.
> ((( Diva )))
> ❤


Thank you so much Rose!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 25, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much Ken.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 25, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> So sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much Lystotrvl.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 25, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Thinking of you, with caring, and extra this week.


Much appreciated Kalia!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm sure the Holidays are an especially difficult time for you, and please accept the support offered to you by family and friends.  God Bless.


----------



## jujube (Dec 25, 2019)

Holidays are hard after a loss.  I'm glad to hear you are coping, Diva.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm sorry for the loss of your husband, I know that is never easy to bear, take good care OID.  

I, too, had a loss 2 days before Christmas some years ago.  Makes it even harder, I know, to have loss at the holidays.  I'm happy you had family to be with at this time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2019)

@OneEyedDiva , my condolences for your loss, I know the holidays make it a bit sadder.....hugs.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 25, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

